# Music from Ken Russell's ' Dante's Inferno'.



## parajanov (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what this piece of music is?






It sounds to me like Vaughan Williams or a post Wagner French composer.


----------



## parajanov (May 10, 2012)

Just found it myself. 'The Forgotten Rite' by John Ireland.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

Messiaen's Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum shows up in their too.


----------

